# 95 Altima stereo problems



## reboundburger (Apr 25, 2004)

The stock AM/FM tape deck on my 95 altima gxe started cutting in and out and the code "SC 1" was displayed. After searching the net without success, I finally phoned my local dealer. They told me the deck was finished. So I replaced it with Pioneer CD player that I installed myself. The deck is getting power, but no sound - except when I go over the occaisonal bump, then it kicks in for a few seconds, then goes out again. 

I've rewired it twice, still the same problem.

Any advice would be appreciated.

Drew


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2004)

sounds like a short to me. if you live near richmond va hit me up and i could take a look at it. if all else fails take it to an audio store not circuit city or bestbuy a real audio store


----------

